# Left Atrial Appendage Occlusion



## Robbin109 (Feb 14, 2013)

I see there is a category III code for this as of last year, *CPT 0281T*
When I pull this code up in Encoder it  has a RVU of zero, however.

Is anyone getting paid for this code and what are you charging for this procedure?

Thanks!


----------

